# Vehicle Inspection??



## Tahoexpress (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been driving for two weeks now and from this forum I've learned that Uber has an auto inspect policy, or at least they do in some cases/areas maybe?? Does it actually apply to all markets and I was just over looked to get me on the road to help shuttle city public transportation goers, haha! Just trying to get it addressed before it becomes an issue because from what I've read some people just randomly couldn't go online to work, not given a notice or anything. Appreciate any info, because I'm coming to realize that I can't rely on Uber support for anything.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

In my market, the inspection is during the initial application process....they checked my brake lights, signals, high and low headlights, seatbelts and wipers. That's it.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, TurboChris.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS


----------



## Del Siv Inc (Oct 2, 2015)

Meineke in santa clara offers free inspection. They offer 12% discount for all repairs. (except 8% for tires and battery). I loved their service.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Del Siv Inc.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS


----------

